# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  tributacion para venta de caña de azucar

## bernardo

Hola a todos, mis saludos  de antemano, el motivo q me trae aqui, es por que estoy  preocupado con respecto a q se acerca ( fines de enero) la venta de caña de azucar al ingenio San Jacinto y quisiera saber q debo hacer con respecto a la tributacion. si alguien me pudiera dar una idea para ir madurandolo porque estoy en cero en este asunto. muchas gracias por su atencion.Temas similares: Variedades de caña de azucar Artículo: Cultivos extensivos como caña de azúcar y algodón están entre los favoritos para Olmos Venta de semilla de caña de azucar En 2019 el 35% de la caña de azúcar del mundo se usará para producir etanol Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de estacas de caña de azúcar de Venezuela

----------

